# My Father's World



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone here use this curriculum? Thinking of using it since it incorporates Charlotte Mason and classical methods. And it is designed to keep multiple ages together. And it isn't outrageously priced. Any reviews from y'all?


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

I have not used it personally but I have a friend who has used it for I think 3 years now. It looks really good & she really enjoys it. Her children will be 3rd and 5th grade this year. There is alot of reading.


----------



## jmmac (Jan 6, 2005)

We just finished up MFW Countries and Cultures (Year 1) yesterday. I used it with 6th, 3rd, 1st, and PreK. The 1st and PreK boys mostly just listened in. I really like that I could do a lot of the teaching altogether. My 6th grader wanted to do most of the work and reading on her own, though. We did our own math and language arts. There was some repetition in the science books used-Living World Encyclopedia and Properties of Ecosystems so I used the latter with my 6th grader and occasionally with the 3rd and used the Living World book with 3rd and down. It also uses two atlases of which I only had one. I was told the other had a lot of the same material so I didn't bother to buy it. It uses a lot of library books to supplement which works well for my family. We are all bookworms or bookworms in training. I really like the game they include to help learn the countries "Geography Game" however, on testing the older two, I realized that they were also learning the numbers assigned to each country maybe even more so than the shape/location of each country. If we use this again, which is likely, I will test them on paper (without the numbers) more frequently-at minimum after each continent. I only tested the 1st grader on continents. 
I have also used MFW kindergarten twice. It worked well at the time, but with so many older ones to also teach now I don't think I will use it with my youngest next year. 
I like the price of MFW too especially when buying it (mostly) used.
I am considering using MFW Year 2 in the cycle next year. Either that or Sonlight 6 for the now 7th grader and the accompanying SOTW with the youngers since I already have all of it except the SOTW I activity book and maybe Sonlight 2 science for youngers and Apologia Gen. Science for older (also already have). MFW Year 2 would probably be a better fit for the older two, but the 2nd grader would be a tagalong again. And it would mean buying more curriculum.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I decided not to purchase it. I am going to use the resources suggested on the Simply Charlotte Mason website. Ordered all the science and history/Bible/geography resources yesterday. All that is left to purchase is The Easy Spanish and a few odds & ends books. I am getting really excited about the school year, and summer is just starting!


----------

